# Al Capone



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Al Capone bought himself a new pair of alligator skin shoes and was very pleased with them, one morning he woke to find his shoes badly chewed, he summonded his body gaurds and offered a reward for the capture of the culpprit.

The following day a large body gaurd entered his bedroom with a scrawny looking moggy and said

"Pardon me Al is this the cat that chewed your new shoes"


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

You can rest assured that I'll not be copying THIS one onto FaceBook.......


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

too correct eh ?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

loddy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> too correct eh ?


Exactly - disgustingly inoffensive.

:lol:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

A Luton electrical retailer was the victim of a ram raid in the early hours of this moring. The thief escaped with a music system. Witnesses said the car, horn blaring, was driven at high speed from the scene of the crime. The thief is thought to be casual agricultural worker Joseph Smith, illegitimate child of the local Abbey's Mother Superior. Police siad they are looking for a 
"Luton tooting, Hi-Fi looting, son of a nun, part time ploughboy Joe. 

It's ok to groan now for this, like the Al Capone one, is so old that when it was first told the Dead Sea had only just started feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

What about the German lady who dedicated her life to rounding up and caring for stray dogs.

She had so many that she needed a very large place to keep them and bought 2 old disused flour mills and converted them.

A famous songwriter was so impressed that he wrote a song about her which became a big hit.

It was called "The Mills are alive with the Hounds of Munich"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I remember Dave Lee Travis telling this one on Radio1 back in the 70's.

It was groans all round back then as well. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I only posted it as not to offend anyone

Loddy


----------

